# Emmett Till's New Memorial Scares Racists Away



## Southernbella. (Nov 3, 2019)

I knew white supremacists shoot at it all the time but I didn't realize the city had replaced it.



I wish it had a zoom feature so these devils could be identified.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 3, 2019)

I didn’t even realize that this was a thing. Seriously?


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 3, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> I didn’t even realize that this was a thing. Seriously?



This is how it used to look


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 3, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> This is how it used to look




Absolutely ridiculous.  I’m glad something was done about it, but knowing how deranged these racists are, they’ll probably find a way to dig it up or something.


----------



## nyeredzi (Nov 3, 2019)

I didn't know they were doing this ... but I'm not surprised


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 3, 2019)

Yes I’ve been following this. They had to replace the original sign with one that was resistant to fire and bullet proof. And notice how they have the Mississippi flag up there. People who say it’s not a symbol of hate are either lying or purposefully obtuse.


----------



## Laela (Nov 3, 2019)

We're seeing from a "Camera 4" angle..I'm sure the perps have been ID'd from other angles.. hatred is one addictive drug..


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 3, 2019)

People are donating:


----------



## Makenzie (Nov 11, 2019)

I had no idea this was a thing.  I don't understand how someone can have so much hate within them.


----------



## Miss_C (Nov 15, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> I knew white supremacists shoot at it all the time but I didn't realize the city had replaced it.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it had a zoom feature so these devils could be identified.




Wow they legit caught some Klan activity. I wish the could set up a camera on the other side to catch faces. A camera facing the back isn’t that helpful but it’s good it is bulletproof.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 20, 2019)

What they should have done is reinforced it so if someone shot at it the bullets would rebound back at them.  Kill two birds with one stone!


----------

